# Is it worth it?



## mushka (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm moving to Abu Dhabi in the next few months and just had a question about where to live. I'll be working near the airport and my accommodation allowance is for 50% of my rent up to a certain amount. Based on this, I was hoping to find a one bedroom apartment for a maximum rent of AED 100k.

There seem to be some great apartments within this budget in the towers on Reem Island but Google Maps says the drive will be about 30-40 minutes (despite the ads saying the apartments are "20 minutes from the airport"...). Having read extensively about the driving "skills" of some people in the region, would I regret deciding to live there?

Alternatively, there are some nice apartments at Al Muneera, albeit with less choice, for about AED 110k. Considering how much closer this would be to the airport, do you think the extra cost would be worth it? I see that the area is relatively new, but it seems it's becoming more built up now, so is it generally considered a good area to live?

If it helps for some context, I'm 30 with no kids.

Thanks so much - the hours I've spent trawling through this forum have been invaluable!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You would like living at al muneera I think with easy access to Yas island and nearby the airport, there's a few other places nearby there too, al Zeina and a newer (and cheaper) development Amwaj? Al reef community is also near to the airport but a different experience and not so well developed.

I can't think of a good reason to choose Reem Island given the alternatives and where you'll work.


----------



## mushka (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks, Racing Goats, much appreciated.

I know it's a little bit further from the airport, but what are your thoughts on Al Rayyana?

Also, there seem to be a lot of people online complaining about their bills in the various Raha Beach developments, with talk of high cooling costs and unexplainable charges being added on. These posts all seem to be a few years old though - does anyone know if this is still an issue in that area?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mushka said:


> Thanks, Racing Goats, much appreciated.
> 
> I know it's a little bit further from the airport, but what are your thoughts on Al Rayyana?
> 
> Also, there seem to be a lot of people online complaining about their bills in the various Raha Beach developments, with talk of high cooling costs and unexplainable charges being added on. These posts all seem to be a few years old though - does anyone know if this is still an issue in that area?


Hi,
Al Rayanna is about 10-15 minutes from the airport and is a lovely looking complex.
Many teachers, paramedics and other expat professionals live there and it backs on to the Abu Dhabi golf course - so some apartments will have a nice green view (although don't know what it is like at night when the golf course is floodlit).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

As Steve said al rayyana is nice, bit off the nearest main road though so I think more practical if you drive and will have a car. Clubhouse and pool is quite nice, family environment I would say lots of kids around.

There's not really anything on the site though (shops, coffee shop, restaurant, laundry etc) at least last time I was there, so I'd still vote for raha beach in your situation.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Al Zeina or Al Muneera would be great if working at AD airport. Cooling bills not a problem recently according to friends I know in both complexes. A little quiet for social life for singles but not as quiet as Al Reef.


----------

